# [SOLVED] Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!



## jcpeden (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi all,

I am the IT admin at a small school in Thailand and our system consists of a mixed wireless and wired LAN with about 30 or 40 computers in total.

The wireless network had been running fine until this morning when 3 staff computers were unable to connect to our wireless network (WPA-PSK). All the other computers are fine but these 3 have the same problem.

They can detect other wireless networks in the area but not ours which is the nearest and should be the strongest. They can connect to these other networks without any problem and get online, but as they aren't on the school network, they can't access our printers and fileserver.

What I've tried so far:


Virus scan, spyware scan, registry cleanup.
Enabled all services needed for Wireless networking.
Checked that the computers can connect to the wired LAN (they can).
Uninstalled and reinstalled the wireless cards.
*Tried detecting the network with InSSIDer (it doesn't appear)*
Swapped the routers around.
The problem HAS to be confined to the computers as other people on the network are fine, all three have the same problem and swapping the routers did nothing.

What should I try next?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

Welcome to TSF jcpeden!

What's the O/S's on the problematic computers? Have you tried to Power Cycle your devices?

If that didn't work remove all wireless profiles stored in their computers and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.

=======================
Still an issue? Please provide an IPCONFIG ALL of your computer:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.

An update will be nice.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

did you set the wireless router to broadcast the ssid? Doesn't sound like you did.


----------



## jcpeden (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

SSID broadcast is enabled. 

The computer I am working on right now is running Windows XP SP3. 

I've swapped the hardware around and power cycled everything. The wireless still works for the majority of the computers on the network.


----------



## jcpeden (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

Is there any point in running ipconfig? The computers that cannot connect will not display anything of interest.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

The ipconfig will be essential. Thanks.


----------



## jcpeden (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

ipconfig /all on a working Windows 7 notebook connected to the 'SCL' wireless network with full signal.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : shell-netbook
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-D3-1D-40-41
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-D3-1D-40-41
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b000:2718:9c30:3c20%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.63(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 10 December 2010 11:32:18
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 11 December 2010 11:32:18
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI-E Fa
st Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-21-6D-F2-7A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:14b6:22ab:3f57:fec0(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::14b6:22ab:3f57:fec0%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BBA34C94-D13F-47B9-BD1D-DEA396CF193D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## jcpeden (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

ipconfig /all from a Win7 notebook that detects other networks but doesn't detect my network and won't connect to any of those detected

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MEHLSEN-NB
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-37-09-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-5C-1E-B3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{ECF7C3EF-832A-4562-A9E9-EF2C48C68FCF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CD0701FE-C9B8-4916-A69B-DFF015CBF8F9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## jcpeden (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

ipconfig /all from a Windows XP SP2 laptop that doesn't detect my network but connects to another.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : APPLE
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Eth
ernet Controller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-B3-51-DC-43

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3C-DB-D9-3E
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.11
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 10, 2010 11:45:24 A
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 13, 2010 11:45:24 A
M


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

Thanks for posting the ipconfig /all, very helpful.

Windows 7 NB results to a Media disconnected - detects other networks but doesn't detect my network and won't connect to any of those detected.


> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card


Windows XP SP2 laptop - that doesn't detect my network but connects to another
The ipconfig /all looks good on this one. You should update the SP to SP3 using a wired connection.

Is this not connecting to your wireless network as well?
Windows 7 notebook connected to the 'SCL' wireless network with full signal.
ipconfig /all looks good too.

For all 3 computers/laptops please try this:
Remove all wireless profiles stored in his computer and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.

Is there any Security Software installed on any of these - Norton, McAfee, AVG or similar?

Also, restart all 3, select Safe Mode with Networking and see if you're able to wireless connect.

Have you also checked the browsers if there's any Proxy settings, remove it if there's one setup. Here's how.

Please post another update.


----------



## jcpeden (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

Thanks for the great suggestions and quick reply. I'll get back to you with more information.


----------



## jcpeden (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

Windows 7 laptop detects and connects first time in Safe mode with networking.

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MEHLSEN-NB
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-37-09-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bd99:b9b8:da59:496e%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.60(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 10, 2010 2:04:06 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 11, 2010 2:04:05 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301998687
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-67-3C-27-00-1D-09-5C-1E-B3
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-5C-1E-B3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{ECF7C3EF-832A-4562-A9E9-EF2C48C68FCF}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{CD0701FE-C9B8-4916-A69B-DFF015CBF8F9}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## jcpeden (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

Booted all one of the three computers in safe mode with networking. I was able to detect and connect to 'SCL'. Rebooted normally and I was able to detect and connect.

Weirdly, the other two then detected the network without even being reset and they were able to connect.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

Are all 3 laptops/NB able to connect now in Normal boot?


----------



## jcpeden (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

Correct, all laptops are miraculously fixed!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless Networks Detected, but not mine!*

Very glad to hear that. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jimmy Rapid (Dec 5, 2010)

What was the cause of this problem? Was it DHCP ?


----------



## jcpeden (Dec 9, 2010)

The settings on two of the laptops were not changed at all. All that I did was to start one of the notebooks up in safe mode and connect to the network. Once I'd done that, the other two were fine.


----------



## Jimmy Rapid (Dec 5, 2010)

jcpeden said:


> The settings on two of the laptops were not changed at all. All that I did was to start one of the notebooks up in safe mode and connect to the network. Once I'd done that, the other two were fine.


Lol. Right. That question was aimed at 2xg.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Jimmy Rapid said:


> What was the cause of this problem? Was it DHCP ?


Basically that was it, booting up in Safe Mode, then booted back up to Normal Mode.


----------



## Jimmy Rapid (Dec 5, 2010)

2xg said:


> Basically that was it, booting up in Safe Mode, then booted back up to Normal Mode.


Er, um yes what's "What fixed it." Got that. If someone says it again, I'll probably get it just a little bit more, but still I have already gotten that part a couple of times already, and I'm not sure of the value of getting that point just an eensy bit more.

My question is WHY did it work? What was broken, and how did booting in Safe Mode, connecting to the internet, then booting back to Normal Mode fix the probelm.


----------

